# 5% Discount day across the board.



## BigGuy (1/4/15)

Hey hey folks i made an executive decision seeing as it is April the 1st to have a special.

yeah I am not good with all the fancy banners but here it is.

Use this discount code "hugoisawaycomeandplay" and get a 5% discount until the end of the day.


----------

